# 911! Split tail on my fancy guppy!



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Ten gallon hex fully cycled on 6/4/2010. Added 5 harlequin rasboras and 1 Olive Nerite snail on 6/15/2010. Waited until 7/2/2010 and added 3 fancy guppies (all males). 1 Japanese Blue Swordtail, 1 Tequila Sunrise and 1 Green Cobra. Yesterday I noticed the Green Cobras tail was split!!! I don't think it's fin rot all my readings are normal! 0 Nitrate, 0 Nitrite, I can't remember the other readings off hand. Temp is 78 F. Could it be from the airstone? I have bubbles coming out of a treasure chest?They seem to love playing in the bubbles.....:-? Or could it be the fake plants? They don't feel rough to me but I know their tails are quite delicate? Or do you think the males may be fighting? I haven't seen any aggression between them at all though.....Any suggestions???


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

never use plastic always go for natural.if thats not an option go for silk but never plastic.our skin is much thicker then the guppies delicate tail.what we feel as smooth can easily cause a tear to the guppies tail.


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

I was afraid of that....Will it heal on its own???


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

put in some stress coat to help with the healing.


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

OMG!! Is it possible that it healed already??? I haven't put any stress coat in at all but I have been watching him for about a half hour thinking I'm crazy...his tail isn't split anymore!? It was split from the tip of his tail almost all the way to his body and now I can't even tell it was there! He's swimming around like crazy and certainly isn't clamping his fins together....I'm just amazed and thought I would share LOL :-D


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wow that's great news =)


----------



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

Is it just me or is that tank a tad crowded?

Best of luck with fishies..


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

You do have to many fish for that 10 gal. tank. The all male guppies will chase each other around and cause the tails to get tattered. You should do 2 water changes a week of 25% with that many guppies and other fish. Guppies like good water qty. if they do not get it they get fin rot and overcrowding causes bent spines later on. I'm glad that it's tail healed. I use Melafix to heal tail and stress coat works also.


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

I do 50% water changes weekly. And I'm pretty sure my male guppies are all gay! LOL JK! Thanks for the advice!


----------

